# Hummingbird



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

As you can see, this is a work in progress. Not coming out as hoped. Helpful hints needed/appreciated.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I love watching works in progress. It's one of my favorite things about this site. I'm not so great at drawing so I'm going to let someone else take on the advice.


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Coloured pencils not really my thing, but "build layers up gradually from light to dark" some advice from an artist I spoke to. I took that to mean, see the underlying lighter hues and layer the darker hues on top. Light and even strokes, taking time to fill all the white gaps and blend with a clear or white pencil.

that's it, that's all I got. 

Promising start though, look forward to seeing finished.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

cjm1972 said:


> Coloured pencils not really my thing, but "build layers up gradually from light to dark" some advice from an artist I spoke to. I took that to mean, see the underlying lighter hues and layer the darker hues on top. Light and even strokes, taking time to fill all the white gaps and blend with a clear or white pencil.
> 
> that's it, that's all I got.
> 
> Promising start though, look forward to seeing finished.


 I just learned something, there is such a thing as a clear pencil? I would never had imagined!

Interesting advice Carl. I've heard painters say always go from dark to light when working on a portrait. I never understood why. I wonder why the difference advice between paint and pencil when it comes to working with values.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> I just learned something, there is such a thing as a clear pencil? I would never had imagined!
> 
> Interesting advice Carl. I've heard painters say always go from dark to light when working on a portrait. I never understood why. I wonder why the difference advice between paint and pencil when it comes to working with values.


The reason it is different is with paint you can put a light color om a dark color and it still shows, in cp, not so much. The light color just tends to burnish instead of highlight.


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> I just learned something, there is such a thing as a clear pencil? I would never had imagined!


Yes, I think they're called blending or burnishing pencils.



Susan Mulno said:


> The reason it is different is with paint you can put a light color om a dark color and it still shows, in cp, not so much.


Yes, I believe so.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have used blending or burnishing pencils but had better luck with the white.

what brand of pencil are you using? That makes a big difference. I currently use prismacolor because it's all I can afford but it lays on very nice and smooth. 

I look forward to seeing this progress!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

chanda95 said:


> I have used blending or burnishing pencils but had better luck with the white."
> 
> I tend to use white or cream, haven't bothered with a burnishing pencil.
> 
> ...


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I will call her finished. The background loses a lot somehow in the photo.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Love Spring birds. Good job. She looks so cozy and content.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Sweet drawing. Taking photographs of our art can sometimes be a challenge. I have a good camera and find I have to take my drawing outside in natural light to get the best pictures..even then I still don't think the quality is as good.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

I like this very much.. You are using your CPs nicely. Question? Is the finished photo a bit washed out from the original? It somehow seems lighter than the first you put up... 

D


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Bushcraftonfire said:


> I like this very much.. You are using your CPs nicely. Question? Is the finished photo a bit washed out from the original? It somehow seems lighter than the first you put up...
> 
> D


Thank you for the compliment. 

The photo is a lot lighter for some reason, must play with taking a better picture of her.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Susan...

I Took the liberty to fix the pic for you.. If you don't think it's closer to the original I will remove it.. otherwise feel free to have it










D


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Bushcraftonfire said:


> Susan...
> 
> I Took the liberty to fix the pic for you.. If you don't think it's closer to the original I will remove it.. otherwise feel free to have it
> 
> ...


Thank you! That is much better, looks a lot like the original!


----------



## jaor (Apr 24, 2015)

Looking good! Color pencil is pretty much my "home field" when it comes to art. 
Don't be too scared to go too dark and add some value, mainly in your subject so you prevent it from getting lost in the background. While you are working on it, it is always good to step back from it and see how it looks as a whole, it is very easy to lose some of the focus of your art if you don't get to see the overall composition while it is in progress. As you said before, color pencil is all about layering and it is important to know color theory. It always helps to layer colors on the side to test how different colors affect another.

Looking forward to future works and progress!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

jaor said:


> Looking good! Color pencil is pretty much my "home field" when it comes to art.
> Don't be too scared to go too dark and add some value, mainly in your subject so you prevent it from getting lost in the background. While you are working on it, it is always good to step back from it and see how it looks as a whole, it is very easy to lose some of the focus of your art if you don't get to see the overall composition while it is in progress. As you said before, color pencil is all about layering and it is important to know color theory. It always helps to layer colors on the side to test how different colors affect another.
> 
> Looking forward to future works and progress!



Thank you for the tips! I am brand new to color anything, so I need all the help I can get!


----------

